# metal shaving in the oil !!!!



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Not to be a downer here, but metal shavings in your oil is not good! Cost me a new engine on a previous car.


----------



## OMFS.AHMED (Jun 23, 2018)

the metal shaving is in my transmission oil not engine


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I wouldn't worry about teh oil or the metal shavings. 



It's time for a new transmission.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

OMFS.AHMED said:


> the metal shaving is in my transmission oil not engine


Either way, it's not good. Just changing the fluid will not fix it. It's gonna require a new transmission. Are there no other symptoms, though? Burnt smell or odd noises?


----------



## OMFS.AHMED (Jun 23, 2018)

no every thing is normal so far


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Might need a radiator and lines also. Metal in the fluid and the radiator is the cooler for the trans fluid.

Might get lucky and hopefully someone can and will flush it out so those don't have to be replaced.


----------



## blackbird (Nov 6, 2017)

Is it an automatic or manual transmission?

If it is a manual transmission and the previous owner was not very good at shifting or the clutch release parts are worn, it's possible to have some slightly internal wear on the gears that will generate metal shavings. Most newer manual transmissions have a magnet installed in the case to capture a lot of these. If you don't have any shifting problems and it's just some small metallic particles you should be ok but it wouldn't hurt to change the fluid a little sooner than normal the next couple service intervals and make sure it doesn't get worse.

If you have an automatic transmission and doing a flush or drain and refill and notice a lot of metal that would be a lot worse. If there's a lot of wear or damage where internal metal parts are wearing, the transmission controller can usually compensate for a while and keep it shifting ok but there is a good chance that a lot of metal in the oil/fluid on an automatic means the damage is already done and it might not last a long time. If it's just a tiny amount of metal the transmission might last a while but it would be good to have it flushed and checked again soon to make sure it isn't getting worse.


----------

